# My DIY "NO-POD"



## surapon (Oct 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
I would like to share with you, My DIY " No-Pod" that I use past 30 years, When I do not carry the Big Tripods with me, or the Place, where do not permit us use Tripods, like inside the Museum, or on the Busy street in downtown---And Special all Indoor / Out door at The Greece Museums and Public Space in Greece.
Yes Very Easy to make this " No-Pod " and very light Weight to put in your pant pocket too---Yes, The Two chains version is very useful if you can back you back against the wall = Equal to the best tripods to cut down the motion blur ( from your tired body) ,in the dark space.
Enjoy.
Your friend, Surapon


----------



## distant.star (Oct 6, 2013)

.
Thanks. Great idea!!


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your discoveries super high tech affordable.


----------



## monkeyhand (Oct 6, 2013)

Cool, I've seen a company that makes one using a retractable line. I like yours way better plus with two chains you can get better stabilization.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 6, 2013)

That is a great idea! Thanks!

Another thought. One could also, if a tree limb or fence post or banister or the like were available, also suspend the camera/lens from above by passing the chain over that structure and maybe passing the other length of chain under a foot as you describe.


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 6, 2013)

There are a few companies that have been making these for years.


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 7, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> There are a few companies that have been making these for years.



Who?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2013)

You are using both your feet to stand on the chains. Therefore, it is a bipod, not a no-pod.


----------



## ahab1372 (Oct 7, 2013)

AlanF said:


> You are using both your feet to stand on the chains. Therefore, it is a bipod, not a no-pod.


and the thing itself doesn't have feet, so no-pod is correct. We are the bi-pod  But who cares really, especially if it works?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > You are using both your feet to stand on the chains. Therefore, it is a bipod, not a no-pod.
> ...



Of course it has two feet, they are attached to flexible legs. The commercial version with a single chain is a monopod with a flexible leg. 

Neither will replace the 4 stops of IS on my modern lenses.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 7, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> I would like to share with you, My DIY " No-Pod" that I use past 30 years, When I do not carry the Big Tripods with me, or the Place, where do not permit us use Tripods, like inside the Museum, or on the Busy street in downtown---And Special all Indoor / Out door at The Greece Museums and Public Space in Greece.
> Yes Very Easy to make this " No-Pod " and very light Weight to put in your pant pocket too---Yes, The Two chains version is very useful if you can back you back against the wall = Equal to the best tripods to cut down the motion blur ( from your tired body) ,in the dark space.
> Enjoy.
> Your friend, Surapon



What kind of shutter speeds are you achieving with this concept? My Gitzo GT3541LS and Markins ball head is able to stabilise 30 second exposures in howling cross winds and heavy rain...and still yield sharp images. What's your concept good for?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks, great idea... but i can imagine the places you can't use Tripods won't like you bringing in a length of chain... since it is a pretty deadly weapon! I think a retractable cord might be more appropriate!


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks. Great idea!!



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Distant.star
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing.



You are welcome, , Sir, Dear Click.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Thanks for sharing your discoveries super high tech affordable.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

monkeyhand said:


> Cool, I've seen a company that makes one using a retractable line. I like yours way better plus with two chains you can get better stabilization.



Thankssss, Dear Mr. Monkeyhand, Glad that you like this DIY.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> That is a great idea! Thanks!
> 
> Another thought. One could also, if a tree limb or fence post or banister or the like were available, also suspend the camera/lens from above by passing the chain over that structure and maybe passing the other length of chain under a foot as you describe.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear JPAZ.
Wow, " Another thought. One could also, if a tree limb or fence post or banister or the like were available, also suspend the camera/lens from above by passing the chain over that structure and maybe passing the other length of chain under a foot as you describe."----Wow, That will be a great IDEAS, Yes, Sir, I will try to design Like that , the New and Improve One, And Report back to you---May be Let small two metal legs and push the camera from the trunk of the tree, and small Ball head to adjust the camera to point to us-----Yes.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> There are a few companies that have been making these for years.



Thanks you, Sir Mr. ChilledXpress.
I will try to find them and see how they do.
Suraponb


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few companies that have been making these for years.
> ...



Thanks Dear Mr. Kennephoto.
And I try to look on internet " WHO " too, and try to learn from this good supporter/ Stabilizer.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

AlanF said:


> You are using both your feet to stand on the chains. Therefore, it is a bipod, not a no-pod.



Ha, Ha, Ha
Thanks you, Sir, Dear AlanF.
I love your words = " Bipod"-----Great Words.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > You are using both your feet to stand on the chains. Therefore, it is a bipod, not a no-pod.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Dear Ahab1372-------Ha, Ha, Ha----I love your super sharp words. Yes, Sir, It work for me past 30 Years. and Every time, I pull the Chain from my pocket, All the Photographers around me ---Look at me as I am crazy----Ha, Ha, Ha
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

AlanF said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thank you , Sir, Dear AlanF. Yes, Sir It will Help me about 3 stops of Shutter Speed, When I use EF 17-40 L with no IS. The Photo below = F=8 , SS = 1/15 sec, ISO = 400, with this my " No Pod" cheap Chain line, at Las-Vegas


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...



Dear Sir, Mr. GMC.
Yes, Sir, It will Help me about 3 stops of Shutter Speed, With Minimum Vibration Blur , When I use EF 17-40 L with no IS. The Photo below = F=8 , SS = 1/15 sec, ISO = 400, with this my " No Pod" cheap Chain line, at Las-Vegas.
BUT, No way as great As Gitzo----Ha, Ha, Ha, We can not carry the big Gitzo and all the head on the Carry-On , on Airplane
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Thanks, great idea... but i can imagine the places you can't use Tripods won't like you bringing in a length of chain... since it is a pretty deadly weapon! I think a retractable cord might be more appropriate!



You are welcome, Sir, Dear adhocphotographer.
I will go to buy the Retractable Cord system for the Drying Laundry for over the Bath tub, as they use in the Hotel.

Wow That will be a great IDEA, Sir----THANKSSSSSSSSSSS.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2013)

surapon said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > ahab1372 said:
> ...



3 stops is a factor of 8. Using the usual rule of thumb of minimal shutter speed = 1/focal length, a 17-40 should be OK for speeds of 1/17 - 1/40 sec with simple hand holding and no IS. 3 stops would increase this to 1/2 - 1/5 sec. The figure of 1/15 sec you quoted would be about 1 stop at 40mm or no stops at 17mm.


----------



## Tyroop (Oct 8, 2013)

เก่งมาก!


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

AlanF said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thank you again , Sir, Dear AlanF. 
You are right on the target.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Tyroop said:


> เก่งมาก!



Sa Wass Dee Krub, Khun Tyroop = Good morning , Dear Mr. Tyroop.
THANKSSSS, for your great words in Thai language.
" เก่งมาก! " = Great Idea.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Tyroop (Oct 8, 2013)

คุณสุรพลอยู่ที่ไหนครับ?


----------



## surapon (Oct 8, 2013)

Tyroop said:


> คุณสุรพลอยู่ที่ไหนครับ?



Dear Thai Friend, Mr. Tyroop.
Your question " คุณสุรพลอยู่ที่ไหนครับ?"= Where do you live ?--------Yes, I was born in Thailand , and live in Bangkok for 25 years, and In 1974, I and my wife move to North Carolina , USA. to get higher Education, and Live/ Work here in NC. until now = 40 Years.
If you are Facebook member, You can be my friend on FB. too . Yes, Please keep in touch.
https://www.facebook.com/surapon01

Surapon


----------



## Tyroop (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello Surapon, no Facebook I'm afraid. ไม่ใช่คนไทย I spent quite a lot of time in Charlotte, NC on work assignments in the 1990's. It's a nice part of the world. Now in the deep south of Thailand.
ใชคดีนะ


----------

